# Buying a New Male Betta



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I've just lost my Male Betta, and still recovering from the lost. But I'm still not going to give up on having a community tank with a male betta in it, especially considering how well adjusted the last one was. This one is going to be for a 10g tank, and the only fish I have in there right now are 4 Harlequin Rasboras.
The color betta I'm looking for is one that is all white, but there are two things I would like to know: What other colors are available? And the other is there any major difference between regular tailed bettas and crown-tails? Like say is the level of care between the two any different or are they pretty much the same, just priced differently?

Here is what else I'm going to add to the 10g:

3x Harlequin Rasboras
3x Amano Shrimp
2x Assassin Snails

My main concern is will the snails leave the shrimp alone or would I need to take them off the list?

And before I forget, it won't be until either July or August when I buy them.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're looking for a pure white betta, I think Aquabid is your best option. As far as other colors, man there are tons. There's a sticky on it: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

The only thing I've noticed with crowntails is that they tend to be more aggressive. I've heard that breeding them can be a bear. Not sure how a crowntail would do in a community tank but you can give it a shot.

Can't speak for the rasboras; no experience there. But I believe that they can be kept with bettas. Assassin snails don't normally attack things as quick as shrimp, but I've heard of it happening. Unless there's some particular reason you want assassin snails, I would go for a more peaceful snail.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't why I want assassin snails, probably found them to look a little cool, but also to help keep the bottom clean. It was either the snails or find some corys that would be the right size for a 10g.
I'm also hoping to get some otos, but only as an alternative to the shrimp.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I could be wrong here, so someone else is free to jump in if I am, but I believe that assassin snails only eat meat. If you want them to pick up missed fish food that's probably fine, but I don't THINK they can live off algae. If you want a clean up snail, nerites are probably you're best shot.

I think otos could work in a 10g, but I can't say for certain. Not all that experienced with community tanks.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

That's what the amano shrimp are for, since they eat algae, amongst other things. If I want a snail for the algae, I would want to find something other than nerites since I have them in 20g, and get something different.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My Assassin Snails eat any and everything except plants. Once in a while I will target feed a frozen bloodworm with a pair of 12" planting tongs.

There are two sellers on eBay who often have nice whites but be aware they are notorious tail biters (the Bettas; not the sellers). My favorite seller, pdxspirit, even warns about tail biting in his description. Here's a link so you can email and ask if he's getting in more platinums. Although if I had room, Florent would tempt me. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item...sh&hash=item3a88fbf1ca&_ssn=pdxspirit&_sop=10


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Never had that problem, and the betta would be the only one with long fins, so unless they have a habit of biting their tails and the rasboras move faster than a betta. Plus hopefully the strength in numbers part would be helpful.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

LongTimeAquarist said:


> Never had that problem, and the betta would be the only one with long fins, so unless they have a habit of biting their tails and the rasboras move faster than a betta. Plus hopefully the strength in numbers part would be helpful.


I do believe she meant that the betta is the one with the self-biting issue.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

no, said tailbiter, never said who.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> but be aware they are notorious tail biters (the Bettas; not the sellers).


^^


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I meant it wasn't mentioned on who was biting who.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

<< There are two sellers on eBay who often have nice whites but be aware they are notorious tail biters (the Bettas; not the sellers) >>

The whites are notorious for biting their own tails. And thank you, Freeflow246 for finding the parenthesis funny ... I was trying.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Well none of that has ever happened to me, so some of that stuff is new to me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sadly, there's no definitive answer as to why Bettas even bite their tails; just a lot of theories. :-( And no one can answer why whites are more prone. The seller I linked said a breeder in Thailand is trying to develop a line that doesn't tail bite but it's a long way off.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah well, when I order a betta, it would be either all white or mainly white with a touch of another color. Most of my bettas were red, and I think one or two of them were blue, basically two of the most popular colors you can find anyway. Any idea if there are any colors that are hard to find.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are some really pretty black ones and I like the coppers. I've always wanted a solid red and finally got one. I also have a red and white Cambodian dragonscale and a dark blue.

Do you prefer pastel or dark? Or does it matter? This shows a bunch of different colors. The seller used to send a "gift" Betta long with the one you purchased or you could opt for food. Don't know if he still does or not.

aquaworld68 | eBay


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

colors I don't care about, just as long as I get a good price on one and that they will get along okay in a community tank. Most of the time I keep getting red ones, the last one I've had was mostly red, with a little bit of either blue or white on it's body that went a little bit past the roots of it's tails. There's a picture of it on the website, unfortunately I've lost him recently.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Betta.

I gravitate toward reds, too. Right now one of mine is solid red and one is a red Cambodian (red fins and white body) Dragonscale. I fell in love with the Cambodians when my "gift" Betta from AquaWorld on eBay was one.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. It was one day he was healthy as can be, the next, he died, without a clue on how it happened. Anyway, when the time comes, I'll either pick a regular or a crowntail betta, and hope he leaves the rasboras I have in there now alone. The other ones I'm looking into are either Amano Shrimp or Oto catfish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's what happened to my Emerson. One day he was swimming happily and eating and the next morning he was dead. No bloat, no symptoms, no nothing. He was in a divided tank and the other two were and are fine.

Have you looked at Pygmy Cories? They are peaceful bottom-to-mid dwellers. Tiny at .75"-1". Hasbrosus are a tad bigger at 1"-1.25'. I love my Pygmies and I've never seen them chase or nip any of the other fish or a Betta.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I did, but they're hard to find, since not many stores carry them. Right now I'm looking into what I can find now and if I can get all three levels covered. And since I've just read something about Bettas being jumpers, one of the few things I've never knew, although it might explain that strange thump that comes from my tank every once in a while.
And both of my tanks have live plants in them, so they should at least provide a nice little place for everybody.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you ever consider online, this is where I buy all my Micro/Nano fish and Amano shrimp. And if you have questions, Rachel always answers. One of the nicest people I know. She also has fish she might not have had time to list or that might be in quarantine. That's another thing I like and why I trust her as a source: She quarantines everything.

Whether you buy or not, the site is a wealth of information.

Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Website looks okay, but doesn't have everything I'm looking for. If I can't find otos or amano shrimp for a little algae control, then all probably toss in a mystery snail and throw in either a few corys or a banjo catfish.


----------

